# Semi Custom Shimano 11 Cassette Possible?



## boomersooner69 (Sep 3, 2009)

The new shimano ultegra 6800 11speed 11-28 cassette is 11-12-13-14-15-17-19-21-23-25-28. My question is: is there any way to remove the 11 cog and sub in a 16? You can order a single Miche 16t cog made for Shimano 10 speed but what is the width difference between 10 & 11 speed cogs? Also, will the lockring work on the 12t cog after removing the 11?

For me, the whole 11 speed thing would be much more useful if they would add a gear in the middle of the range instead of a top end gear that I, personally, will use maybe once or twice a month.

EDIT:
Just found this quote from bikerumor.com:

_"6800 chains will have the same dimensions as the 11 speed Dura Ace 9000 chains, which are precisely 0.26mm narrower than the 10 speed variants. The intriguing part is that the inner width stays the same, which means the cogs and chain rings are the same width as before."_

Can anyone confirm this? If true, it would seem that it would work. Providing that the lockring works on the 12t


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm sure Shimano will match the Dura-ace selection and add a 12-28 soon. If you cobble together a cassette like you suggested the shifting into and out of that cog is likely to be marginal. Three alternatives:

1) Buy a DA 12-28 11 speed cassette
2) Buy an Sram 11-28 11 speed cassette (it has the 16)
3) Buy a Campy wheel and a 12-27 or 12-29 11 speed cassette (both have the 16)


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

boomersooner69 said:


> For me, the whole 11-speed thing would be much more useful if they would add a gear in the middle of the range instead of a top end gear that I, personally, will use maybe once or twice a month.


My feelings exactly.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

boomersooner69 said:


> Can anyone confirm this? If true, it would seem that it would work. Providing that the lockring works on the 12t


I haven't had one of those specific cassettes in my hands lately but IIRC the smallest cog is not only shaped differently but also has a serrated face to engage the cassette lock ring. Someone else will have to confirm this but I believe you need to find a 12t that is meant to be the smallest cog.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

maybe this will fit you better: 

DA9000 12-28 12-13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23-25-28


----------



## boomersooner69 (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes that's exactly what in looking for and what I've based the above custom cassette off of. Just don't want to pay $250 for a cassette


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

boomersooner69 said:


> My question is: is there any way to remove the 11 cog and sub in a 16?...Also, will the lockring work on the 12t cog after removing the 11?


The stupid expensive option is to combine A Dura Ace 9000 12-23 & 11-28 cassette, using the locking from the 12-23 and omitting the 11 & 12-tooth cogs. 
I have combined an Ultegra 13-25 cassette (13-14-15-16-17-18-19-21-23-25) using the 12-tooth lockring to secure the 13-tooth cassette on the wife's road bike with no issues. . I did this by combining Ultegra 6700 12-23 and 12-25 cassettes, mating the individual 13-14-15-16-17-18-19 cogs from the 12-23 with the 21-23-25 (cogs are mounted to alloy carrier/spider). Unfortunately there are no guarantees this will for the new Ultegra since Shimano has not yet updated the TechDocs to include 6800, at least for North America.


----------



## brian9815 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Changing cogs mounted on spider?*



ms6073 said:


> The stupid expensive option is to combine A Dura Ace 9000 12-23 & 11-28 cassette, using the locking from the 12-23 and omitting the 11 & 12-tooth cogs.
> I have combined an Ultegra 13-25 cassette (13-14-15-16-17-18-19-21-23-25) using the 12-tooth lockring to secure the 13-tooth cassette on the wife's road bike with no issues. . I did this by combining Ultegra 6700 12-23 and 12-25 cassettes, mating the individual 13-14-15-16-17-18-19 cogs from the 12-23 with the 21-23-25 (cogs are mounted to alloy carrier/spider). Unfortunately there are no guarantees this will for the new Ultegra since Shimano has not yet updated the TechDocs to include 6800, at least for North America.


Reviving this old thread: I'm looking at an even-more-involved project which will require changing the largest cogs on an 11-speed Ultegra cassette. Does anybody have experience with removing the pins which hold the cogs to the spider? Are they simply press-fit or are the ends deformed to keep them in place?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

There's a long thread over on WW dealing with exploding DA 11-speed cassettes. In that case the sprockets are riveted to a plastic carrier.

I don't believe it's sensible to mess with this.


----------



## brian9815 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks! Not sure what WW is--please forgive my lack of familiarity.

I completely understand the sentiment, but enjoy messing with projects that aren't normally worth messing with, and usually complete them successfully...


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

brian9815 said:


> Thanks! Not sure what WW is--please forgive my lack of familiarity.


Weight Weenies


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry. But if you are interested in exploding 11-speed DA cassettes, the thread is here Dura Ace 9000 11 speed cassette- rubish product design - Weight Weenies


I have not seen anything similar for Campagnolo cassettes, and they've been out a lot longer too


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Meanwhile I continue to run both DA 9000 and 6800 cassettes and have not experienced spontaneous cassette explosions.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

goodboyr said:


> Meanwhile I continue to run both DA 9000 and 6800 cassettes and have not experienced spontaneous cassette explosions.


Obviously, you lack the strength. 

Seriously though, I think it came out under cross-examination that the OP of that thread was an ex track sprinter.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

bikerjulio said:


> I have not seen anything similar for Campagnolo cassettes, and they've been out a lot longer too


Maybe it's not as bad, but the 2.3mm spacer for the Campy 11 speed middle cluster breaks pretty easily. I wish it was metal, the problem would be solved just like the Shimano issue would be.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

DrSmile said:


> Maybe it's not as bad, but the 2.3mm spacer for the Campy 11 speed middle cluster breaks pretty easily. I wish it was metal, the problem would be solved just like the Shimano issue would be.


That's a whole different level of problem, which is obviously an installation error 

For sure it's not going to cause an unfortunate and painful encounter with the top tube as the assploding DA cassette could.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

bikerjulio said:


> Obviously, you lack the strength.
> 
> Seriously though, I think it came out under cross-examination that the OP of that thread was an ex track sprinter.


Lol. I remember. Great thread. Assploding cassettes.


----------



## 55d4a396 (Apr 21, 2013)

So, boomersooner69 did you try combining two CS-6800 cassettes? Did it work? Looks like it should, if one can trust the tech data for Shimano cassettes.


----------



## willembad (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm using the 12-13-14-15-16 from a stock 6800/12-25 cassette with the 17-19-21-23-25-28 from a stock 6800/11-28. I have zero issues with shifting. The remaining halves reside on my trainer wheel and has a large jump in the middle, but doesn't bother me. Not the cheapest option, but better than buying a DA cassette.


----------



## 55d4a396 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks! This is exactly what I was asking, planning to do, and expecting as a result.

And why-o-why would they simply not sell CS-6800 12-28 cassettes!!! Beyond me!


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

This may or may not be of value to you. I was interested perhaps sometime in the future replacing the last or easiest gear of my cassette an with an easier one in my Shimano 105 11 speed. I checked with my LBS and they said regarding that particular Shimano set they could do it.


----------



## boomersooner69 (Sep 3, 2009)

55d4a396 said:


> So, boomersooner69 did you try combining two CS-6800 cassettes? Did it work? Looks like it should, if one can trust the tech data for Shimano cassettes.


I did, I combined a 12-25 and an 11-28 to get a 12-28 with the exact same cogs as dura ace. Works perfectly, just sucks to have to buy 2 cassettes to get the ideal range.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

55d4a396 said:


> And why-o-why would they simply not sell CS-6800 12-28 cassettes!!! Beyond me!


It's definitely a fail on Shimano's part. 

SRAM's just as bad... I don't think they even sell an 11-speed cassette that doesn't have an 11t in it. Which means that, while they usually preserve the 16t, you then get a weird jump elsewhere in the cassette, like the 19t to 22t jump that no one likes.

It's just so dumb. Not everyone wants an 11t, SRAM, and not everyone want to pay Dura Ace prices or buy two cassettes to get a 12-28, Shimano.

I'm not a Campyphile, but credit where credit's due... in 11-speed, they will sell you a 12-27 or 12-29, with a 16t, and with no weird jumps in it, and you don't have to go up to Record or Super Record to get it.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

Why do you need a 28t if you live in Oklahoma? I'm not trying to sound callus, but why do you need such a low gear? I'm assuming you are using a compact crank.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

twinkles said:


> Why do you need a 28t if you live in Oklahoma? I'm not trying to sound callus, but why do you need such a low gear? I'm assuming you are using a compact crank.


I think Oklahoma is one of those states that everyone assumes is super-duper-flat, but in reality isn't.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

I know the terrain of Oklahoma, and it seems to me that a 12-25 would be plenty for a cassette around the Oklahoma City area. Keep an 11-28 for more alpine environments, where the 28 & 11 can be utilized.

Thanks for the cool topo map.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

twinkles said:


> I know the terrain of Oklahoma, and it seems to me that a 12-25 would be plenty for a cassette around the Oklahoma City area. Keep an 11-28 for more alpine environments, where the 28 & 11 can be utilized.


Doesn't really take into account individual rider strength, age, willingness to suffer, usual ride length, etc. etc.

There is no one-size-fits-all gearing prescription. 




> Thanks for the cool topo map.


You're welcome.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Instead of complaining about the lack of 16, get stronger so your new "go to" gear is the 15. HTFU........problem solved.


----------

